# Berry Wine- First succesful CP swirl



## Petals (Mar 26, 2009)

This is the first time that I was able to get a decent swirl ontop.  For some reason I still can't get those swirls to show up throughout the entire loaf.  They just disappear. :cry:


----------



## Petals (Mar 26, 2009)

Second try at uploading photo 
Anyone know how to upload.  Tried 3 times...
I got it now  Scroll Down.

Sliced Photos are on Page 2


----------



## angbaby4974 (Mar 26, 2009)

I upoad my pics to photobucket & copy & paste the img code they provide.  Easy Peasy  
HTH
Angie


----------



## Petals (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Angie!  I'll try that.


----------



## TessC (Mar 26, 2009)

Lovely swirls! Can't wait to see it cut.


----------



## Petals (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Tess.  It smells so good. I can't wait to USE it!


----------



## jenn624 (Mar 26, 2009)

ooo, I love the colors. That deep purple-red is so pretty. Nice swirls! What did you scent it with?


----------



## topcat (Mar 26, 2009)

Beautiful swirls, beautiful colours!  Cut pics pretty please?

Tanya


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice swirls and a gorgeous color..
Kitn


----------



## honor435 (Mar 26, 2009)

Petals said:
			
		

> This is the first time that I was able to get a decent swirl ontop.  For some reason I still can't get those swirls to show up throughout the entire loaf.  They just disappear. :cry:


you have to pour from up high, i guess, im still trying! pretty color, what kind of colorant did u use?


----------



## angbaby4974 (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow beautiful soap!  I have yet to get my swirls all the way through yet, so I can't give much advice there, but the tops are fabo!!


----------



## LJA (Mar 26, 2009)

Those colors look awesome together!  Fantastic swirl!


----------



## rszuba (Mar 27, 2009)

love, love, lovit, love that deep color with white swirls


----------



## topcat (Mar 27, 2009)

BTW Petals - love your website!

Tanya


----------



## Petals (Mar 27, 2009)

jenn624 said:
			
		

> ooo, I love the colors. That deep purple-red is so pretty. Nice swirls! What did you scent it with?



I scented it with Berry Wine from Brambleberry.  It's become one of my new favorites.


----------



## Petals (Mar 27, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> Petals said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used a mix of pink, blue, and red ultramarines and oxides.  Is it me or do they cause the mix to start setting up faster?

Thanks Tanya!!


----------



## Petals (Mar 27, 2009)

Sliced pics. I wanted to take a few more, but the camera died on me  






[/img]


----------



## surf girl (Mar 27, 2009)

Very pretty.  I love the top swirl on top - and looks like your technique did get you some colour through the middle. And the colour is gorgeous.  Bet it smells great.

There's a swirl technique described somewhere (had it bookmarked, but my computer ate them) that explains how to layer your swirl so that you get it throughout the bar.  I used it and it worked very well.  I'll see if I can dig up the link.


----------



## Petals (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks surfgirl.  It's a very frustrating process.  I have in my head what I want to do and the end product becomes something soooo different.  I'd really appreciate that link. Thanks for your help.


----------

